# 志在高远，鹏程万里



## nylg85

How would you translate "志在高远，鹏程万里". I translated it like so ''The journey of thousands miles in vast ambition''.


----------



## Skatinginbc

別笑我笨.  我知道「志在高遠」是什麼意思，我也知道「鵬程萬里」是什麼意思，可是把兩個擺一起，既沒上下文，又沒連結詞，就好像牛頭對馬嘴，不知所云.  請問「志在高遠，鵬程萬里」到底是什麼意思？是說一個人的志向得放得高遠，才能像鵬鳥一樣飛得遠嗎？ 還是說某人的志向遠大，將來其前程必會像鵬鳥飛的路程一樣遙遠？


----------



## nylg85

其实是这是有个非华人问了我们售卖的一个牌子上写的这两句。我也不懂得如何翻译。就在这里问问大家。


----------



## Skatinginbc

若是「鵬程萬里，志在高遠」我就懂了！


----------



## nylg85

Skatinginbc said:


> 若是「鵬程萬里，志在高遠」我就懂了！


我想你是对的。


----------



## NewAmerica

也可以这样理解： 志在高远（者），鹏程万里

相应的英文是：Aim High Soar High。

搜了一下，很多人跟我想一块去了。


----------



## coolfool

NewAmerica said:


> 也可以这样理解： 志在高远（者），鹏程万里
> 
> 相应的英文是：Aim High Soar High。
> 
> 搜了一下，很多人跟我想一块去了。



If I ain't all wet, both _aim _and _soar _are verbs. Is this a correct sentence of the Queen's English? I'm afraid not. What if you allow me to change it into _Soar high and aim higher_?

_Aim high_ is an idiomatic phrase and it's a nice choice, at least in my book. If I was the author, I'd, too, consider something else like _high ambition_, _high expectations_, or _high hope_, etc. But I'm sorry to say _soar_, that is to _fly or rise high in the air_, doesn't agree with the true meaning of 鹏程万里, i.e. 前程兴旺远大 or 不可限量. I'm told Mr. C. F. Patten, the last governor of Hong Kong, once said: "I hope that Hong Kong will take tomorrow by storm". Whether or not he really said it, I'm in no position to prove it. Anyway, take it or leave it.


----------



## NewAmerica

coolfool said:


> If I ain't all wet, both _aim _and _soar _are verbs. Is this a correct sentence of the Queen's English? I'm afraid not. What if you allow me to change it into _Soar high and aim higher_?



 You are completely wrong, I'm afraid.

 Aim High Soar High serves as a slogan, a "wise saying", an aphorism, a proverb -- not a sentence.

_-Thanks to Dojibear_


   Addendum: As for 鹏程万里, see the original meaning defined by《庄子集释》.


----------



## nylg85

Hi, may i ask if my translation makes any sense at all... i don't afraid of criticism, i afraid of that i never get the answer... 

I am not sure if ''vast ambition'' makes any sense...
I just make it up to get the translation meaning closer to the origin.


----------



## coolfool

Much obliged for your fast, unerring, can't-be-more-politer response. Wish in my heart of hearts you were, if not always, right. Deserve well to be congratulated on having got off on the right foot and proving your point with a bang by providing countless pieces of hard evidence, beyond a shadow of a doubt.


----------



## NewAmerica

nylg85 said:


> Hi, may i ask if my translation makes any sense at all... i don't afraid of criticism, i afraid of that i never get the answer...



  很遗憾，母语为英语的老外看了你的”translation"基本上都感到莫名其妙，不知道你在说啥。


----------



## nylg85

NewAmerica said:


> 很遗憾，母语为英语的老外看了你的”translation"基本上都感到莫名其妙，不知道你在说啥。



哈哈太好了，谢谢你。


----------



## brofeelgood

'Aspire to great things. The sky's the limit.'.

Or simply, 'Think big. Go far.'.


----------



## coolfool

I believe our authority of authorities on the creative English writing, who is able to out-native English speaker the native English speaker and to pen proudly _(sb.) do (sth.) do (sth. else)_, in particular, to out-English English, must be a know-it-all, to say the least. I might as well run as faster than the fastest with my tail between my legs.


----------



## SuperXW

brofeelgood said:


> 'Aspire to great things. The sky's the limit.'.
> 
> Or simply, 'Think big. Go far.'.


----------

